# On the Road to Driving



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I finally found a cart that I both liked and could afford! I decided I ought to make a journal as this sure is going to be a journey. 

I got it for a steal (as far as I know) at $230! I was told it didn't need any work at all but once I arrived I could tell it needed a little bit. There is a slight split in the very tip of the shaft, it needs re-finished and new bearings. But nothing that I can't handle as far as I'm aware.

I'm definatley no expert on fit, I'm not sure how far from the shafts the horse is supposed to be, how far their butt should be from the front of the cart ect.. I know that the shafts should be about level all the way to the shoulder, and when setting them on buckets at about her shoulder height they are close to level. Does it look okay? I don't have harness yet so can't hook her up to it. 

I plan to start sanding tomorrow.. I have big plans for this little cart. Basically my journal will at first be about re-finishing this cart, refreshing Bunny's driving and learning myself and other adventures we get to go on now. 

You can expect a ton of pictures!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I've started sanding the cart, I have a feeling I'll be doing this for a while. I decide to take off the dash, seat and box under the seat and replace them. I hope to make a much more comfortable seat, as this one is in-secure and makes me feel as if I'll fall backwards!
I'm having a hard time choosing the color. Some of the black paint isn't really coming off all the way, though it might once I use a medium/fine paper on it. I'm not really sure. 
I'd like to stain it a color I found called espresso, get all brass fittings and a shimmery gold button tucked seat. I think I will end up going with that.. but its such a hard decision!
I'm also fighting with what color harness to get. What would look good with that color combination? I'm not really sure. I'll probably end up drawing and coloring different variations to see.


----------

